
Lyme disease vaccine: the frustrating reason there isn’t one for humans - jseliger
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/5/7/17314716/lyme-disease-vaccine-history-effectiveness
======
buvanshak
Glad to know that a vaccine was pulled out of market due to safety
concerns...Another one that followed the same was the Rotavirus Vaccine [1],
even after it was found "safe" during trials.

1\.
[https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm4843a5.htm](https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm4843a5.htm)

